# Cockatiel Toys



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What type of toys do your tiels like the best? My guys absolutely favourite toy in the world is a folded piece of paper, pegged to the cage bars, just waiting to be shredded.   Easy to please aren't they!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie likes paper to  but I would have to say her favourite thing would be the swing she absolutely loves to destroy it...lol Ollie doesn't really play with anything yet.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

My tiels favourite things are:

Well They both LOVE their swing.
They also love their boing.
I think their all time favourite thing would have to be anything shreddable.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> They also love their boing.


My guys won't use swings, i don't think they like all the movement. They LOVE their boing though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine loves bamboo skewers and pieces of paper...(even my bills...)... She shredded a good portion of my check book once... She also like playing with her food..(ask the floor).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike loves his pinata toy, his swing and any toy that he can tear apart. Where could you get a good boing toy for a cockatiel?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Paper. Lol they love eating my books. also chewing on there cuttlefish bone.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike loves his pinata toy, his swing and any toy that he can tear apart. Where could you get a good boing toy for a cockatiel?


Are you in the U.S. are Canada? or other lol.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

pinata. i was looking at one of them. I hope to get one at some point. they look like so much fun.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would love to get a pinata toy for my tiels, but we can't get them in Australia. As they're made from woven palm leaf they can't be sent into Australia either.  

Tonight i'm going to make a toy for the tiels. I've got this clear plastic CD (it was topping a stack of blank CDs) and i will tie string with beads around it. I might add some bells and stuff as well. I'll be sure to get a photo and post it here once i'm done.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam in Canada. I have not seen any boings in petsmart.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Iam in Canada. I have not seen any boings in petsmart.


You would be better off buying online anyway, they're much much cheaper a lot of the time. I'd never seen a boing around here, but i found an Aussie Bird Toys website and i got two boings for only $5 each.  Great value!


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Bea did you make the cool toy yet??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Not yet, i need the drill and i can't be bothered to get it down.  I found some more stuff to use for my toy though, and it will be awesome.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

For those canadians who want a boing try oliversgarden.com I've order, well ally did, and the breeder also has one for her macaw. They seem great.


----------

